# came to the fork in the road, and I might take it...



## socalmann (Oct 26, 2009)

My name is John, and I am considering a move to Mx. Really need to dialogue w/ those who've already made this leap to help me decide whether to let go, and let Mexico. Would really appreciate it if folks would be so kind as to contact me. I do not know anyone who lives in Mx.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Head for Ajijic on Lake Chapala and there will be lots of gringos to meet. Might be a good first step. Just take a vacation trip and see how it goes


----------



## socalmann (Oct 26, 2009)

sparks said:


> Head for Ajijic on Lake Chapala and there will be lots of gringos to meet. Might be a good first step. Just take a vacation trip and see how it goes


thanks for your reply. will have to go to google maps to locate Ajijic and Lake Chapala as I have no idea which state in mexico they are. do you live there? if you don't mind my asking : what is your life like wherever you live? are you interested in an ongoing email dialogue / relationship? again, i do not know a soul who lives in ole mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Chapala and Ajijic are on the north shore of Lake Chapala, in Jalisco, just south of Guadalajara and half an hour from that city's international airport. The area is home to many US and Canadian expats, as well as others, and enjoys a delightful climate all year.


----------



## socalmann (Oct 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Chapala and Ajijic are on the north shore of Lake Chapala, in Jalisco, just south of Guadalajara and half an hour from that city's international airport. The area is home to many US and Canadian expats, as well as others, and enjoys a delightful climate all year.


thank you for your reply...just got off the phone w/ a Christy with the Focus Group, and if I can swing the money part, I'd love to come down for 10 days and check out the place...thanks again...john


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

plenty of flights out of LAX that depart at 1 am to gdl.... chapala is 20 minutes from airport....

i can tell you i visited chapala for the first time and went to the american legion restaurant.... plenty of folks having a great time... i was very jelous of them... having found a wonderfull town...


----------



## safogel (Nov 5, 2009)

I live in La Paz, the capital of Mexico's youngest state, Baja California Sur.
Unlike her glitzy sister to the south ( Cabo San Lucas) La Paz has a small town feel. It is a city of 200,000 is the seat of government, and the center or eco-tourism. Jacques Cousteau called the Gulf of California the world's largest living aquarium.
There is a healthy ****** community, as well as a strong, educated, Mexican middle class. Medical coverage is very good, inexpensive and many physicians speak English.
Dining out ranges from taco and hot dog stands on the street to 5-start restaurants. Espresso cafes abound. There is a 15 screen cinema with the lates US movies, grocery stores stocking Mexican and US brands and some of thos big box stores from the US.
It is a 3 day drive from the border, there are non-stop flights from LAX on Alaska.
The waters are warm, calm and clean.
I have been here for almost 10 years.


<snip>


----------



## cookjmex (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is a photojournal which can help you get a feel for what Ajijic/Lake Chapala area is like:Jim & Carole's Mexico Adventure: Ajijic

Here are some possibilities for a short-term stay:Ajijic Bed and Breakfast & Guest House Reviews - Travel Library

If these are too expensive, try: Laguna Bed and Breakfast, Ajijic, Lake Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*La Paz Recommendations*

Any recommendations on places to stay in/around La Paz? How hot is summer there and how buggy (mosquitoes, scorpions, etc)? Chapala area sounds good but the ocean has always called to me.
Rich


----------



## safogel (Nov 5, 2009)

YaVengo said:


> Any recommendations on places to stay in/around La Paz? How hot is summer there and how buggy (mosquitoes, scorpions, etc)? Chapala area sounds good but the ocean has always called to me.
> Rich


Summer in La Paz is hot. It is Ok in June, butas the summer progresses, it gets hotter.
September is active hurricane season.
We have not had a big hurricane in a couple of years, just the wind and rain.
There are all kinds of places to stay from budget vacation rentals to luxury villas on the beach.
I have a nice casita, you may contact me privately.
There are condos for rent and other accommodations.You can visit a vacation rental site like www.homeaway.com to see what is available.
Mosquitoes are not a problem until it gets really humid in September.
There are insects everywhere you may choose to travel, that is the nature of the tropics.
I have seen scorpions here, but it is not as if they are crawling all over!
And we encourage cute geckos ( lizards) to live in our homes, they eat scorpions!
You need to travel to several places to decide what amenities you can live without and those you must have.
I cannot live without the sea.

*********
<snip>


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

If you live in SoCal you might want to consider the San Quintin area. It is a 4 hour drive from the border with great weather, fishing, small town feel and very friendly people. We love it here...


----------

